# Bed cover with ladder rack.



## Builders Inc. (Feb 24, 2015)

So my truck is overwhelmed with tools to the point that I have to move tools to the bed of the truck to get passengers in the back. I have a deep tool box on the bed also near the back window. I would love to find a retractable bed cover and I can just make compartments to put all of my tools in. And if I'm carrying something larger than the height of the bed I can retract the bed cover. Ok they make something like that. But I want to add a ladder rack also. And I haven't been able to find anything bed covers that are hard retract and lock that work with a ladder rack also. Do any of you know of such a product? 

I'd go with a tool trailer but I mostly have to haul a utility trailer with materials too. I could put ladders on the utility trailer but some times I just need a ladder and no trailer. That's where I need a ladder rack and a cover that locks to put all my tools in... Any ideas would be appreciated. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Google is your friend...

https://www.google.com/search?q=ret...ved=0ahUKEwiDyZXk4aXKAhWOsh4KHRSDBHUQ_AUIBygC


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

*Bed Cover With Ladder Rack.*

On my old truck I had a jack rabbit retractable cover and a system one rack. I had to make the cover fit the truck. It was ok, but not great. Cover still takes up space like a rail mounted toolbox, but not as much. Was fairly dry just not completely. Now I have system one rack with boxes. Open bed.

Pace Edwards was the brand


----------



## Builders Inc. (Feb 24, 2015)

What about a peragon bed cover with a TRac ladder rack? I just sent them an e-mail asking about compatibility. Wonder if the peragon will hinder bed depth storage since it folds down-ish when it folds back. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

I'm thinking ARE DCU cap and Kargo Master rack.


----------



## Builders Inc. (Feb 24, 2015)

Inner10 said:


> I'm thinking ARE DCU cap and Kargo Master rack.



That'd work if I didn't already have an actual crew truck. There's the crews tools then there's "my tools" (insert sinister laugh here). I have back up tools,new stuff, and sometimes split up and play add-a-crew when we get backed up. So I'm looking for something inconspicuous that actually functions. Kinda like a super man phone booth. Or a transformer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Builders Inc. (Feb 24, 2015)

Anybody have a Bacflip or Bac revolverx2 bed cover? What do you think of usability ruggedness? These will work with a TracRac ladder rack system. I think this is my go to option just can't decide on which cover. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Builders Inc. said:


> Anybody have a Bacflip or Bac revolverx2 bed cover? What do you think of usability ruggedness? These will work with a TracRac ladder rack system. I think this is my go to option just can't decide on which cover.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They are kinda flimsy and low security. You can open them with a coat hanger or screwdriver.

If you need security get a diamond back tonneau cover and a Kargo Master rack.


----------



## Philament (Dec 9, 2014)

I have the Tracrac G2 with a Roll-x tonneau cover. The tracrac isn't perfectly suited for my Ram 1500 because the box of the 1500 tapers so much front to back, but I've made it work. There's some quirks with the system, but it has served me well.

(http://bakindustries.com/n-9327-bak-industries-new-2014-product-releases.html)


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

Superseal gave you a link to exactly what I was thinking. Those first few bed covers are motorized and work off of a remote.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

builditguy said:


> Superseal gave you a link to exactly what I was thinking. Those first few bed covers are motorized and work off of a remote.


I was close to buying one until I heard the horror stories of how they completely fall to crap in the winter, luckily the guy is in florida....but keep in mind the box that the cover rolls into really eats into your bed space.

I still like the Diamond Back with the Kargo Master, it's really handy being able to have a forklift drop a skid directly ontop the tonneau cover and strap it down. It's like owning a flatbed.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Come to think of it my pace Edwards jack rabbit was a nightmare in the winter. Ice would get into the canister and freeze jamb it up. F'ing nightmare when it snowed. I'd have to put a tarp over he thing and pull it off. Then if it iced up I'd have to bang he damn thing to loosen the ice and sweep it off. Never again.


----------



## Philament (Dec 9, 2014)

Builders Inc. said:


> Anybody have a Bacflip or Bac revolverx2 bed cover? What do you think of usability ruggedness? These will work with a TracRac ladder rack system. I think this is my go to option just can't decide on which cover.


What truck do you have? Pretty sure the bakflip doesn't work very well, if at all with the TracRac on some trucks. I did see one picture on the internet of this setup, but if you look closely, you'll notice that they had to put the rear sliding rack on the outside rail, where the rail usually has the least purchase because most truck boxes taper. I would be concerned in this configuration that the racks wouldn't be close to their rated capacity. The picture I saw also looked like you couldn't secure the folded up cover when fully opened, so you couldn't actually drive around with the tonneau cover up, it would have to be taken off. 

I've had the TracRac and Roll-x combo for 2 years now, PM me if you want to know more about the quirks and limitations.


----------



## Philament (Dec 9, 2014)

Should have provided the link...
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150166775536288.301049.249658751287

I have a feeling it is an advertising shot and not actually practical with the back flip


----------



## Builders Inc. (Feb 24, 2015)

Philament said:


> What truck do you have? Pretty sure the bakflip doesn't work very well, if at all with the TracRac on some trucks. I did see one picture on the internet of this setup, but if you look closely, you'll notice that they had to put the rear sliding rack on the outside rail, where the rail usually has the least purchase because most truck boxes taper. I would be concerned in this configuration that the racks wouldn't be close to their rated capacity. The picture I saw also looked like you couldn't secure the folded up cover when fully opened, so you couldn't actually drive around with the tonneau cover up, it would have to be taken off.
> 
> 
> 
> I've had the TracRac and Roll-x combo for 2 years now, PM me if you want to know more about the quirks and limitations.



It's a new 2015 F150 5'6" bed. 
I had a friend that has the peragon folding bed cover. I wasn't to impressed. I think I'm leaning toward the TracRac and some kind of retractable bed cover. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

http://www.highwayproducts.com/pickup-pack-standard

This is going on my next personal truck


----------



## Builders Inc. (Feb 24, 2015)

jhark123 said:


> http://www.highwayproducts.com/pickup-pack-standard
> 
> This is going on my next personal truck


Thats kinda bulky but for all that it has its still pretty bad a$$. See the main reason I want a retractable bed cover is a gas air compressor wont fit in a bed cover because its taller than the bed rails. It seems like this cover is elevated and will fit it just fine. I wonder what it costs?


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

If I remember correctly they are about 4k without the bed slide. I keep trucks for a long time, so it's worth it to me. This year, if all goes as planned, I will be getting a 2017 F350 King Ranch with a 100% smooth aluminum pickup pack. I'll retire that truck in 2037.


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

Builders Inc. said:


> Thats kinda bulky but for all that it has its still pretty bad a$$. See the main reason I want a retractable bed cover is a gas air compressor wont fit in a bed cover because its taller than the bed rails. It seems like this cover is elevated and will fit it just fine. I wonder what it costs?


The center section is also removable if you need to haul a tall item.


----------



## Builders Inc. (Feb 24, 2015)

jhark123 said:


> The center section is also removable if you need to haul a tall item.


I saw that, I noticed, in some pictures, the slides under neath the bed rail tool boxes, the ones that slide out from the back. Thats awesome. You have four compartments you can sture stuff in. electrical in one, pneumatic in another. I' have to find a place for my 6'6" stabila level though


----------

